# Looking for Fishing Partners around TB/Bradenton/SP/Sarasota



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey y'all. I'm a guy in my mid 20's who just moved to Bradenton for pharmacy school, and unfortunately just before moving down, I had to sell my boat for financial reasons. Looking to meet some fellow members who are looking for a buddy themself and wouldn't mind me tagging along for a trip every once in a while. I fly fish about 80% of the time and spinning the other 20%. I have a decent amount of time on the pole, and I'm more than happy to push around the flats the majority of the day. Also, I can always supply the beer, just let me know your favorite kind! 
So yeah, there you have it! Just looking to meet some cool people to fish with and introduce me to the area. As stated, I'll give you all the bow time you could want! I just really miss having easy access to the water like I did when I had my Gheenoe... PM me or reply here if any of y'all are interested. 
Thanks Microskiff!


----------



## deep7roots (Jan 25, 2009)

If you ever want to come south some, I’m in fort myers and fish pine island sound to 10,000 islands


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

deep7roots said:


> If you ever want to come south some, I’m in fort myers and fish pine island sound to 10,000 islands


I'd be more than happy too, not too bad of a drive from my place in Bradenton. Fished Pine Island a good deal growing up, best friends' family owned a place on the water and fished those waters a bit. Miss it for sure.


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

If you want to meet a bit north of you I’ve been trying to figure out Ozello area


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

Yeah, Ozello is a good bit north of my place, think maybe an hour and a half. I may be down some time as long as schedule would allow it. Used to live in Gainesville and Ozello was my old stomping grounds. Learned the back country mangrove parts decently well


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

Those back country mangrove areas I think is where I will end up this winter looking for those tailing roads once it starts getting a bit colder.


----------

